# drill press-what size?



## jeep_man (Feb 24, 2009)

Recently I have been wishing that I had a drill press. I have two milwaukee drills-corded and cordless. Occasionally I could use the accuracy of a drill press.
This summer has been chaotic and I have only been in my shop a couple of times. With fall/winter coming I plan on starting a few projects.
I look online and see all different types of drill presses. I am torn between the 15" ridgid-floor model and a smaller 10 or 12" benchtop model like a craftsman.
Space is kind of at a premium due to my new Harley taking up its own corner of the shop  So a benchtop is looking attractive-something I can use and then store on a shelf somewhere.
However for a littlle more money I can get a larger more powerful drill press in a stationary.
So my question is: for most applications that everybody does on a daily basis in there woodworking shops-would a 10" DP do it, or is it really worth getting the 15" floormodel with a larger shop footprint?
I want something that I can drill wood/plastic/aluminum/some metal with.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just recently got the Ridgid 15" floor model. How I went so long without the DP I am not sure. I use it all the time and on occasion I have used nearly all of the vertical room it has. Whether you get the Ridgid or some other model you will not regret getting the floor mount. I have had mine nearly a month I think??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trevor

You can have the best of both worlds by thinking out side the box so to speak..

You can mount the drill press backwards on the table top ,that's to say have the head of the drill press hang over the edge of the table top,,then you can use it like a floor model,the head on all drill presses just slip over the column and it can be locked in to place anywhere...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an 8 inch bench top, WAY TO SMALL. Still waiting for the right replacement to come along.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I gave up the bench model for a floor model. Even in my limited space shop it was worth it!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Trevor
> 
> You can have the best of both worlds by thinking out side the box so to speak..
> 
> You can mount the drill press backwards on the table top ,that's to say have the head of the drill press hang over the edge of the table top,,then you can use it like a floor model,the head on all drill presses just slip over the column and it can be locked in to place anywhere...


Oooh ! Love the pink dearie! Seriously, though, who on earth thinks pink is a good colour for a tool ? I'd better rephrase that, too! OK, what are the two small pink knobs just above the chuck for?

I like the idea of mounting the drill so that I can swing it round for greater clearance under the chuck. 
I wanted a floor mounted one, but all the ones I saw here were 3phase 440v jobs and the cost of getting one, then remotoring and switching it, wasn't worth while, so I've opted for a cheap bench model for the time being. It's coped with everything so far.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

My suggestion would be to get the biggest and best you can afford at the time. Space and price wise. The cheaper the tool the more it will cost in the long run when you have to replace it later. Just think about it... After you have replaced a cheap tool two or three times, you could have gotten the top of the line to start with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" two small pink knobs just above the chuck for?"
That's the red lazer cross hair lines...(lights)

Craftsman 12 in. Drill Press

You can make a floor model easy with some steel pipe and a flange or two ( weld on type or screw on type) then make a base cabinet on wheels to pull out of the way when you need the floor model 





istracpsboss said:


> Oooh ! Love the pink dearie! Seriously, though, who on earth thinks pink is a good colour for a tool ? I'd better rephrase that, too! OK, what are the two small pink knobs just above the chuck for?
> 
> I like the idea of mounting the drill so that I can swing it round for greater clearance under the chuck.
> I wanted a floor mounted one, but all the ones I saw here were 3phase 440v jobs and the cost of getting one, then remotoring and switching it, wasn't worth while, so I've opted for a cheap bench model for the time being. It's coped with everything so far.
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BJ very nice drill press, I take it it is a bench mount correct?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Thanks,,bench model, yep like most shops I don't have the room for the floor model, but I do use the work around when I need one,,it's no big deal to flip it around and re bolt it down..
I have been thinking of doing that to the Jet drill press in the background but I just don't need to use it that way most of the time...

++++++++++++


xplorx4 said:


> BJ very nice drill press, I take it it is a bench mount correct?


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had a 12" Delta benchtop drill press for some time.

I like the size, and generally it did whatever I needed it to do. The quill travel was a little short for doing pen blanks in one pass.

I recently acquired a 17" Grizzly floor drill press, and I like it.

So if anyone is in the northern NJ or NYC area and is looking for a gently used Delta 12" Model 11-990, let me know via private message... I want it to find a good home.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Get the biggest and bestest you can afford. I have switched from bench top to floor and love it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

Thanks for that. I've been vaguely thinking of trying to convert it to a floor job. I've been looking out for bright piping and a suitable flange. The base casting is not very heavy though. Were I back in the UK I'd have knocked up a pattern and cast and machined one, but I don't have access to a foundry here. 

Making a small foundry is one of those long term to do jobs. Must try and get a couple of cupolas while they are still around. Health & Safety probably ban them these days.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Just about any pluming supply outlet will have both items the norm, not to sure what bright would be but you can get it in stainless steel also...the screw on type makes it easy, you can screw it down to a old flywheel to give more mass on the bottom.. many auto repair shops or auto parts stores may have one that couldn't be turned true ,just may have one for free...I have one out of a Cat. D9 for a big anvil stand..

=========



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Thanks for that. I've been vaguely thinking of trying to convert it to a floor job. I've been looking out for bright piping and a suitable flange. The base casting is not very heavy though. Were I back in the UK I'd have knocked up a pattern and cast and machined one, but I don't have access to a foundry here.
> 
> Making a small foundry is one of those long term to do jobs. Must try and get a couple of cupolas while they are still around. Health & Safety probably ban them these days.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Particularly for woodworking buy big and buy a floor model. The cabinet or bench you mount a table model to will probably take up more room than a floor model. If you feel you are wasting the space between the table and floor, put a roll-around cart or cabinet under it. Try to find one with three pulleys instead of two. They give you more speads. The exception to this might be a Craftsman with the skinny belt. Be carefull of the imported drill presses. Many do not have a depth stop, have small bases, and very rough gears. Floor models are easy to move with a 2-wheeler.
Dan


----------

